
Google Calendar SMS notifications to be removed January 7, 2019 - kator
https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2018/11/google-calendar-sms-notifications-to-be-removed.html
======
kator
"Since Calendar offers in-app notifications, you can still get notified,
regardless of your device or connection."

~~~
linux2647
Not everyone has a device capable of receiving in app notifications, like
feature phones. Granted, it’s a small percentage nowadays.

